# Synthroid - 16 days



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have been on 25 mcgs of Synthroid for 16 days. Was med free for a month (after stopping Naturethroid due to VERY HYPER issues) felt great, but my TSH went high and Free's were below normal. Doc is trying Synthroid and I was feeling pretty good until yesterday. Starting to feel brain fogged, off-balanced and had a couple of skipped heart beats which had been gone after stopping the Naturethroid. 
Could this just be me trying to adjust the new medication?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Maybe it's transient, or perhaps your body is now looking for more hormone after the 25 mcg "appetizer", despite it being sooner than 6-8 weeks?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> Maybe it's transient, or perhaps your body is now looking for more hormone after the 25 mcg "appetizer", despite it being sooner than 6-8 weeks?


HA! HA! :tongue0013: "Appetizer". I love it. 
Could be I guess. I am just going to stick to my guns and keep taking it. I am slowly learning with hashi's that there are good days and bad days. I literally got home from work last night, complained to my husband and went to bed at 8:30. I feel a little better this morning. I also finally got an appt with an endo that specializes in hashi's, but my appt isn't until July 30th! It took forever to get this scheduled. 
I will stay on the Synthroid, recheck labs in 6 weeks and see the new endo in July. This disease both sucks and blows.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I have been on 25 mcgs of Synthroid for 16 days. Was med free for a month (after stopping Naturethroid due to VERY HYPER issues) felt great, but my TSH went high and Free's were below normal. Doc is trying Synthroid and I was feeling pretty good until yesterday. Starting to feel brain fogged, off-balanced and had a couple of skipped heart beats which had been gone after stopping the Naturethroid.
> Could this just be me trying to adjust the new medication?


When you were hyper, where was your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4? And would you have ranges for that please? How mucy Naturethroid were you on at the time?

When you started the Synthroid; what was your TSH and FREE T4 with ranges included?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> When you were hyper, where was your TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4? And would you have ranges for that please? How mucy Naturethroid were you on at the time?
> 
> When you started the Synthroid; what was your TSH and FREE T4 with ranges included?


Don't know what my labs were when I was hyper. Doc didn't order them. I was taking 1 grain of Naturethroid and took it for a year with no issues. Then went hyper. Went off all meds for a month and went for labs. They were as follows:
TSH: 9.48 (range: .34 - 5.60)
FT3: 186 (range: 210-440)
FT4: .07 (range: .06 - 1.2)

Here's the weird part. I felt great even with the labs above. I had neither hypo OR hyper symptoms. Doc thinks I was reacting to the T3 in the Naturethroid so he started me on 25 mcgs of Synthroid. Been on it 17 days now and having some skipped heart beats again.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

This is probably a stupid question, but how did the doctor know you were hyper if he didn't do labs?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny v said:


> This is probably a stupid question, but how did the doctor know you were hyper if he didn't do labs?


Had all the classic symptoms. Insomnia REALLY bad, raging anxiety, blood pressure was 135/99, BAD heart palps, etc. As soon as I stopped taking the Naturethroid all symptoms went away. Literally the next day.


----------

